# Nintendo Is So Not Screwing Around With 3DS Piracy



## Rock Raiyu (Mar 8, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The 3DS was apparently already cracked within 24 hours of release, and it's now supposedly running piracy devices. Isn't Nintendo going to do anything? You betcha.
> 
> Back in July 2010, THQ's Ian Curran said, "What excites me even more [than 3DS games] is that there's technology built in that device to really combat piracy...I actually asked Nintendo to explain the technology and they said it's very difficult to do so because it's so sophisticated."
> 
> ...



News Source: Kotaku

Makes me want to rethink about using my flashcart on my 3DS when I get it. I may just stick with my DSi afterall. Cause I'm honestly getting a little bit frightened from reading the article.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Mar 8, 2011)

Isnt that the case with Wii already?
I had homebrew channel install along with some other stuff, my little bro updated it and now it does not detect any discs at all. No originals, no back ups.
When I try to update, the update goes halfway and then stops.


----------



## Ikki (Mar 8, 2011)

I love me some desperate measures.


Unfortunately, crackers love themselves some challenges.


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 8, 2011)

At least Nintendo is giving out warnings and not suing.

So it's best to go legit on this system and use your DS, PSP, or DSi for your ROM needs.


----------



## chris888222 (Mar 8, 2011)

I think I will just go legit with this system. But I just have a feeling that this feature of saving your gaming data AP tech can be easily bypassed by hackers. Just my feeling though.


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 8, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> At least Nintendo is giving out warnings and not suing.
> 
> So it's best to go legit on this system and use your DS, PSP, or DSi for your ROM needs.


Sony gave out warnings too. They sued only Geohot and the other hackers, no users were affected.

The best is to use your DS, PSP, DSi with legit games and support the game industry to not die.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Mar 8, 2011)

if one day they succeed in flashing the 3ds, that measure isnt going to help them anymore, but until then, this is quite a good idea and i'm supporting it.

though maybe it'll just be as easy as disguising flashcards as retail games, who knows?

Anyway, gogo nintendo 'D show them early adopters how hacking is a bad thing


----------



## Celice (Mar 8, 2011)

I think the funniest part about piracy antimeasures is that the objective is to stop illegal copies of games from being played, and to stop "profit" from being stolen.  When it's not really the piracy that's causing so much financial damage (mostly in the console-gaming areas).  

Every last cent counts when it comes to corporate entities I suppose.


----------



## The Phantom (Mar 8, 2011)

So what's to stop people from selling a 3DS on ebay? That measure looks like it's going to fall flat. We'll just have to see if people with jap systems end up with paperweights after the first firmware update. Hopefully that update will come before the US roll out.


----------



## Lacius (Mar 8, 2011)

Agjsdfd said:
			
		

> Isnt that the case with Wii already?
> I had homebrew channel install along with some other stuff, my little bro updated it and now it does not detect any discs at all. No originals, no back ups.
> When I try to update, the update goes halfway and then stops.


It's more likely you messed something up on your Wii, because Nintendo does not have any specific method designed to make the Wii nonfunctional because of piracy. I believe it is also likely that the 3DS warning is a just a scare, similar to the "unauthorized device" scares they put in their Wii update notifications.


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 8, 2011)

Hmmmm. Guess I'll be waiting until the May update to even try my AK2i on the 3DS.


----------



## chrisrlink (Mar 8, 2011)

i dont think so this maybe a reality


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 8, 2011)

Thats why you shouldn't mess with Ninty


----------



## Yuan (Mar 8, 2011)

The Nintendo terms of agreement clearly state that it is possible that *the 3DS might not be able to boot up after firmware updates if unapproved or illegal devices are used in the 3DS.*

Yes, Sony is evil.


----------



## Gamer4life (Mar 8, 2011)

This is the shit that fucking pisses me off we bought the damn thing we have the right to do any god damn thing to it or on it that we the OWNERS so choose. WE have the right to run anything on it and if that is a flash cart we have the damn right to. They have no rights to tell us that the $300 product that we bought and DAMN RIGHT OWN is not ours to do with what we please.


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 8, 2011)

Yuan said:
			
		

> The Nintendo terms of agreement clearly state that it is possible that *the 3DS might not be able to boot up after firmware updates if unapproved or illegal devices are used in the 3DS.*



So just like pretty much any terms of service agreement by any company ever then.  Oh noes.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Mar 8, 2011)

Still gonna use my DSTWO on it.


----------



## chrisrlink (Mar 8, 2011)

honestly i approve of this but what about action replay?


----------



## Forstride (Mar 8, 2011)

Gamer4life said:
			
		

> This is the shit that fucking pisses me off we bought the damn thing we have the right to do any god damn thing to it or on it that we the OWNERS so choose. WE have the right to run anything on it and if that is a flash cart we have the damn right to. They have no rights to tell us that the $300 product that we bought and DAMN RIGHT OWN is not ours to do with what we please.


Actually, they kind of do.  They provide online services, games, etc...And in turn, you have to follow their terms.  Disagree, and Miyamoto will cut your nuts off.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Also, stop acting like all the PS3 owners that cried about OtherOS.  You sound stupid.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 8, 2011)

Inb4 Catboy being all like "yay cool awesome guyz I don't condone hacking lol".
More constructively... I'm kind of neutral on this. I think it's interesting but I highly doubt it'll stamp piracy out.


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 8, 2011)

If you think that Nintendo is going to intentionally brick 3DS systems that have used things like AK2is, you are officially too stupid to be a pirate.


----------



## Yuan (Mar 8, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait a moment, not able to boot, have you read it? I bought a device, and the fact it works is just a privilege.


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 8, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No company has EVER bricked a device for using unauthorised devices before. NEVER! Especially with 3DS firmware updates being mandatory no matter what you're using it for (pretty much the 3DS will pick it up somehow) this is a big deal.


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 8, 2011)

Yuan said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought we scotched this Chicken Little urban legend ages ago as well?


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 8, 2011)

Now, this sounds like a more realistic (and to be perfectly honest, reasonable) strategy by Nintendo.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 8, 2011)

If nintendo finds out that I've been naughty they'll brick me


----------



## Satangel (Mar 8, 2011)

We'll see if this is true. Anyway I'm pretty confident there will be a way to unbrick if this ever happens, just look at what hackers did with the Wii.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 8, 2011)

Anybody got a copy of the notice?

EDIT: If there's no copy of the notice I'm just going to close this thread because it's like the 8th damn thread about this, and while this one (unlike the others) actually claims a source, there's no copy of such source.

EDIT2: The notice is here and it's just a scare tactic.
http://gbatemp.net/t282376-enterking-hints...able-to-vendors


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 8, 2011)

its still possible to overcome or bypass this feature. Anything can be hacked, teamoverflow will show you that next year.
its says it is *possible* that the 3ds would not start but how many chances are there for that to happen or how confirmed is this news? can the 3ds really detect a cart after a few firmware updates from both sides?
i highly doubt the sophisticated AP is that sophisticated that hackers cannot bypass or destroy completely.

I know i am just talking but according to how the scene has been until today, whenever hackers wanted to hack something, they have ALWAYS been able to do so... (correct me if i am wrong)
ps3 was not hacked prev cuz teamoverflow was not working on it prev but now on the 3ds, it will


----------



## dills2 (Mar 8, 2011)

Gamer4life said:
			
		

> This is the shit that fucking pisses me off we bought the damn thing we have the right to do any god damn thing to it or on it that we the OWNERS so choose. WE have the right to run anything on it and if that is a flash cart we have the damn right to. They have no rights to tell us that the $300 product that we bought and DAMN RIGHT OWN is not ours to do with what we please.


so you think just cause you bought their console it should be legal to steal their games too


----------



## omatic (Mar 8, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Gamer4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, they really don't. If you buy the console, you can do whatever you want with it. On the same token, they can choose to run their online services and manufacture their games (and include security measures) however they like, as long as there is no attempt to defraud the other party. They can include or exclude people as they see fit, and those that think they've been illegally or unfairly discriminated against can file a lawsuit in the appropriate court.

If you want to use their services, then you have to follow their rules, but just because you've purchased their console doesn't mean you're beholden to their terms. They aren't leasing the system to you - they're selling it to you. If you rented the console from a rental service, then you'd have to use the console within the boundaries of their terms, but this isn't the norm nor the issue.

This doesn't mean that Nintendo has to give you software that'll work with your non-official device, as they advertise and sell this device as an official-3DS-cart-playing-machine. You're free to find a non-infringing way to get your unofficial device to work with it (or wait for someone else to), and use your device in a non-copyright infringing way.


----------



## hankchill (Mar 8, 2011)

I give a big fat "whatever" to it.

It's simply just a scare tactic by Nintendo, they won't actually brick it, they're just saying it "could" become unusable if any modifications are done to it, not that they will 100% detect bad stuff on your system and break it permanently on you.

Doing that would open up huge doors to lawsuit city; look at Sony who doesn't intentionally break people's PS3's, but after a firmware update 50,000 of them drop dead without any modifications, and Sony has to deal with the backlash. Imagine if it was intentional.

Relax kiddies, enjoy your flash cards in your 3DS.


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 8, 2011)

@Rydian: Found a source: http://www.gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=152082


----------



## VashTS (Mar 8, 2011)

i dont think nintendo will do such drastic things.  i believe its a scare tactic.  if not, there probably is a way to fix it, maybe they will charge for a repair?  BUT if they have a way to repair something like that, then that means there's a back door somewhere in the machine...


----------



## Rydian (Mar 8, 2011)

Response; http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2011-03-...-flash-cart-use


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 8, 2011)

ToS's _always_ have scary sounding shit in them, look at the Wii

- We may without notifying you, download updates, patches, upgrades and similar software to your Wii Console

OMG the Wii has mandatory updates, it will download anti-piracy shit without you even doing anything!

- We may disclose Personal Information in order to comply with legal process, respond to claims or inquiries, or protect the rights, property or personal safety of Nintendo, our customers or the public. 

And then they'll give my IP to teh FBI!

- By using your Wii Remote on a Wii Console other than your own, it is possible that certain sensitive or Personal Information about you could be shared with the other Wii Console.

If someone uses my Wii remote, they might get my credit card number!

- Unauthorised modification of your console may render this game unplayable

Nintendo are going to BREAK a game I PAID FOR, on PURPOSE just because I installed the homebrew channel!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 8, 2011)

I think this is more of a warning of "3DS updates do not support flash carts, and if a software update causes a brick because if it, it's not our fault" than "If you pirate games, we'll brick ya!"

If it truly is the latter...well, as Apple found out, so shall Nintendo...It's just plain illegal.

Nintendo has as much right to brick your 3DS remotely, as they have a right to break down your door and smash your 3DS with a baseball bat.

That being said, I do not condone piracy, and any other measures taken by Nintendo including loss of online play, and loss of functions such as street pass, I would approve of.


----------



## coolness (Mar 8, 2011)

it could be better for nintendo to use brick function on there system
Examplelace an Acekard 2i when it detects the flashcard the 3DS while automatic brick the card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lol


----------



## nando (Mar 8, 2011)

i smell custom firmware in the future.


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 8, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> ToS's _always_ have scary sounding shit in them, look at the Wii
> 
> - We may without notifying you, download updates, patches, upgrades and similar software to your Wii Console
> 
> ...


Yet, on Sony's case, these terms look like the apocalypse, unnaceptable, inconstitutional, blahblahblah. On Nintendo, nobody's care. I think I know why.


----------



## Theraima (Mar 8, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> This is the shit that fucking pisses me off we bought the damn thing we have the right to do any god damn thing to it or on it that we the OWNERS so choose. WE have the right to run anything on it and if that is a flash cart we have the damn right to. They have no rights to tell us that the $300 product that we bought and DAMN RIGHT OWN is not ours to do with what we please.



Customers are always right?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Still I think that some day, this will be cracked/bypassed.


----------



## SpaceJump (Mar 8, 2011)

This doesn't make sense. If the 3DS can detect that a flashcart is used, why wouldn't the 3DS not block it? I think the 3DS doesn't know the difference between the retail Alex Stormrider and the flashcart headers.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 8, 2011)

Gamer4life said:
			
		

> This is the shit that fucking pisses me off we bought the damn thing we have the right to do any god damn thing to it or on it that we the OWNERS so choose. WE have the right to run anything on it and if that is a flash cart we have the damn right to. They have no rights to tell us that the $300 product that we bought and DAMN RIGHT OWN is not ours to do with what we please.



Sure, you can do whatever you want with it, as long as it doesn't involve Nintendo. You know, like using their services, or even in the case when your device bricks from using such modifications. Nintendo has the right to refuse the repair because of you not following their "guidelines". Your $300 product would then be a unusable scrap of metal.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 8, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> Gamer4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Denying services such as updates and online functionality is one thing. Purposely bricking hardware is another. Apple was boiled in the proverbial oil because of the same thing. There is a legal precedent for this sort of thing, and if Nintendo follows through with this, it won't be pretty.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 8, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is still a rumor that they'd purposefully brick their own units. As it is right now, flashcard and modifications do not, and will never, have any guarantees that what they do won't interfere with normal device operations. If Nintendo allowed their own units to brick themselves, then they'd run the risk of bricking even without a single modification, as a glitch in the company's own system could trigger it. That will be a far more costly venue to be replacing every affected unit because they forced them into that situation. If the units do record when flashcards and/or modifications were used on the units, then how could Nintendo tell the difference if their own glitch wrote in an entry saying that such things were used when it truthfully was not?


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Mar 8, 2011)

I wonder how long before this cracked to show it's played some random game instead of the flash cart.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 8, 2011)

Remember how the hinges on the DS Lite broke, especially on the right side?

I had another problem with my Lite once, it would randomly power off in the middle of gameplay.  So I bought an Intec battery off of Amazon, and put it in, and it changed nothing.

(so this was a few years ago, I was probably 14 or 15) my mom and I called Nintendo, and she told them the problems while I told her what to say (was phone shy).  She then says that I bought a spare battery and it didn't fix the problem.

"Is it an official Nintendo battery?"
"No, it is an Intec one."
"Stop using it right away, using unofficial batteries has broken many units beyond use."
"_Okay_"


Did it ever break my DS?  No.  Nor did the replacement touchscreen I put in or the clear casemod, or my Ez 3in1 or my iTouchDS RTS, or FlashMe.

Probably gonna put new L/R buttons in it soon, which possibly will break it.

TL;DR - load o' shit.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 8, 2011)

they havn't even cracked shit yet the flashcarts only run ds games on the 3ds!


----------



## T3GZdev (Mar 8, 2011)

atleast there not sueing, i never actually seen a reason for useing a flash cart on the3DS. 
i have a DS & DSi, i have 3 flash carts but i only use them for game development/homebrew,
i don tdo the pirating thing. i like my games to have that new game smell .


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 8, 2011)

nintendo themselves refuse to tell whether the system will be blocked or the services that nintendo provide ie. wifi and firmware updates
if its wifi, i have no issue at all esp since a CFW would be made (definitely). Still doesnt make sense that nintendo would make a 3ds unbootable, unless the cart (flashcart that is) becomes unbootable (through internal hardware identification or something)


----------



## Warren_303 (Mar 8, 2011)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> This doesn't make sense. If the 3DS can detect that a flashcart is used, why wouldn't the 3DS not block it? I think the 3DS doesn't know the difference between the retail Alex Stormrider and the flashcart headers.



I have a feeling that nintendo wants to know how many people use flash carts, so that's gotta be the main reason why they made the 3DS this way. I don't see another reason why they would not block known flash carts.

Then I'm sure they will say all of those users are stealing games when a majority of them just can't afford the games and wouldn't be able to buy them anyway, but of course a business wouldn't think using flash carts is ok just because of that.


----------



## Dimensional (Mar 8, 2011)

Now, running pirated games on the 3DS is obviously wrong, but the use of flashcarts for homebrew purposes isn't. And the claim that they can brick your system as actually illegal in the US. Under no circumstances can they brick a system just because you don't use Nintendo approved hardware on their gaming systems. That is grounds for a lawsuit.

You bought the system, and you might use it to just run homebrew, but if they can brick it then they can do it whenever they want, whether or not you ran flashcarts. They would be taking away your money, which is effectively stealing from you. You paid $300 for the 3DS, and your flash cart cost $20-$50. Even if you pirated just one game, that's still only


----------



## BurlyEd (Mar 8, 2011)

I WAS planning to buy a 3DS soon, but now I have decided to indefinitely postpone buying a 3DS for my DSTWO because of this article:

Nintendo is the new Sony


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Mar 8, 2011)

Warren_303 said:
			
		

> I have a feeling that nintendo wants to know how many people use flash carts, so that's gotta be the main reason why they made the 3DS this way. I don't see another reason why they would not block known flash carts.
> 
> Then I'm sure they will say all of those users are stealing games when a majority of them just can't afford the games and wouldn't be able to buy them anyway, but of course a business wouldn't think using flash carts is ok just because of that.



Except that Nintendo did block flashcarts at first until the flashcarts updated themselves. If they could still detect the flashcarts after this, they would block them, yet they don't. You're not going to have a "detect and block" and "detect but don't block" mode, that's just unbelivably silly.


----------



## SylvWolf (Mar 8, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Yes, and I've also read ToS's from systems as far back as the PS2 warning that unauthorised modification of your device may render it unusable.  In fact, when I had to get my PS1 repaired, they asked if I'd used any third party controllers on it and warned me if I did it might break the system and would mean they would refuse to repair it.


Yeah, we almost weren't able to get our PS2's DRE issue fixed because of something like this.

I highly doubt Nintendo will brick the systems that use piracy. They'd never even know if you didn't configure it for your net. I think we're getting into a time when console/handheld piracy means giving up all internet capabilities. We're already seeing that on 360 and PS3 (to different extents) and I'm sure Nintendo is itching to catch up.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 8, 2011)

Dimensional said:
			
		

> Even if you pirated just one game, that's still only


----------



## Naridar (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm not an expert in laws regarding technology and software, but I highly doubt this is legal. This would be creating a monopoly on the market (imagine it... no 3rd party batteries, chargers, complete control over game publishing), which conflicts with the freedom of the market, protected very strictly in the US and most of Europe (in Hungary, while pretty lax, there still are many laws against monopolies).


----------



## Whisky1981 (Mar 8, 2011)

Eh....I dont give a s**t. They can put in the terms of agreement that I become their slave if I agree but that dosent stand in court. They cant intentionally brick your BOUGHT hardware because you stick something else in it that you were not supposed to....come on.....

Anyway when I buy this console (and I will only if it will be hacked) I will never update it and I will never go online with it because I just wanna play games in my own privacy and not with other freaks that are able to do 100 jumps a second in a FPS (I know, bad example but you know what I mean). And if games will need updates to play I am sure there will be a way to patch 'em.

So screw this, I am giving 250€ for a console, thats enough. If they sell 40.000.000 units and with piracy enabled this number will be x5 they will make 10.000.000.000€. So if their profit is of 30% this means they make a clear 3.000.000.000€. They can take 1.000.000.000€ in their pockets, 1.000.000.000€ for the developement of a new console and 1.000.000.000€ for game developement and I dont need 300 IMAGINE & Co. titles couse they suck.

Thats it.


----------



## Dimensional (Mar 8, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Dimensional said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Even if you pirated just one game, that's still only


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Mar 8, 2011)

Meh, I'm still going to use my flashcart on the 3DS. Hell I'm considering going legit on the 3DS with games.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 8, 2011)

Well, all I can say is 'Ride on, Priiloader 3DS' !


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 8, 2011)

This is making me consider not using my DS2 on the 3DS...
However I assume this will be combated, or we might even see a software mod rather than a flashcart because of it.


----------



## Wolvenreign (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't see how it would be impossible to delete the play history data.


----------



## Sterling (Mar 8, 2011)

Eh, I bought an XL to replace my DSi and use it instead of the 3DS for all my flashcart needs. This doesn't really concern me as it's just a scare tactic, but I'm not surprised at all that it can keep a log of everything played. In fact, I'm wondering if they'll just brick your flash card with a surge of power from slot 1.


----------



## mechagouki (Mar 8, 2011)

As many others have mentioned, intentionally bricking your 3DS would be an illegal act by Nintendo, and they won't do it for the same reason that Microsoft's WGA piracy detection isn't allowed to erase the boot sector on your PC hard drive - they would have to prove beyond reasonable doubt that a user was aware and complicit in the act of piracy. Just look at the wording of those pop-ups that windows has "this copy of Windows may not be genuine" - in other words, we think you're a pirate, but without proof we can do nothing to you.

Consider this scenario: you buy a used 3DS from EB or Gamestop, you don't own a flashcart or know anything about them, you buy all your games new and of course whenever an update becomes available from Nintendo you install it right away. One day you install an update and after the system restarts you get two white screens. You still have your warranty from Gamestop/EB so you bring it back to the store, they can't tell you why it won't work ('cause there's no way in a million hells Nintendo is giving retail outlets software to analyze the brick - they can't trust Gamestop staff with Pokemon distribution carts for chrissakes!), so they give you another one - Gamestop/EB  sends bricked 3DS to Nintendo who send it back saying "this 3DS has had an illegal piracy device in it so we bricked it deliberately" Gamestop/EB sue them for breaching all kinds of manufacturer/wholesaler agreements, the 3DS gets a reputation as a console that might randomly die, Nintendo loses $$$$$$ as a result.


NEVER GOING TO HAPPEN!!!


----------



## smellyunicorn (Mar 8, 2011)

>3DS Menu
>System Settings
>Format Internal Memory 
>Return it
...
simple.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 8, 2011)

Wait, even if this is real, couldn't nintendo get sued over this?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 8, 2011)

Gamer4life said:
			
		

> This is the shit that fucking pisses me off we bought the damn thing we have the right to do any god damn thing to it or on it that we the OWNERS so choose. WE have the right to run anything on it and if that is a flash cart we have the damn right to. They have no rights to tell us that the $300 product that we bought and DAMN RIGHT OWN is not ours to do with what we please.



Well you actually CAN do whatever you want with your 3DS. Nintendo doesnt prohibit you anything. It's just that when updating the firmware, there could happen some complications, which might led to the 3DS not being bootable anymore. So you have been warned and it's entirely your choice whether to update or not to update.

Even if your 3DS gets bricked, well you claim you can do anyithing with it what you want, then you can sure unbrick it


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 8, 2011)

smellyunicorn said:
			
		

> >3DS Menu
> >System Settings
> >Format Internal Memory
> >Return it
> ...



All except that after a system format, the play data is still there.


----------



## nando (Mar 8, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> smellyunicorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




how do you format if it doesn't boot in the first place?


----------



## Midna (Mar 8, 2011)

Yahoo!!

I cannot wait to see the n00bs crying about their broken 3DSs. If it happens, that is.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 8, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> Wait, even if this is real, couldn't nintendo get sued over this?


The logging, no, they can do that.

The bricking yes.  Illegal.

Which is why I (and others like mechagouki) are constantly saying in all these threads that it's not going to happen.


----------



## Ikki (Mar 8, 2011)

nando said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I was going to ask.


----------



## Midna (Mar 8, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Sheaperd121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, you're right. Nintendo9's always been extremely cautious about lawsuits up until now. This would be a huge, huge risk.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 8, 2011)

dills2 said:
			
		

> Gamer4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait wait wait.... buy 3DS for your DSTWO? That differently need to be flipped.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think you guys are misjudging the situation. 

Plus what happen if it logs wrong and then brick it and then not accept by shops?

People wouldn't never buy another game/portable, well at least for a long time. 

Just not going to happen.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Mar 8, 2011)

Gamer4life said:
			
		

> This is the shit that fucking pisses me off we bought the damn thing we have the right to do any god damn thing to it or on it that we the OWNERS so choose. WE have the right to run anything on it and if that is a flash cart we have the damn right to. They have no rights to tell us that the $300 product that we bought and DAMN RIGHT OWN is not ours to do with what we please.


Buying one product doesn't entitle you to steal their others. I'm guilty of piracy myself, but your statement's logic is very flawed. If you used your flashcart strictly for homebrew you'd be right, but I highly doubt that's the case.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Mar 8, 2011)

hmmmm we'll see where this goes. 
I'm getting my 3DS in july, so I can watch from the sidelines for now


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 8, 2011)

Gamer4life said:
			
		

> This is the shit that fucking pisses me off we bought the damn thing we have the right to do any god damn thing to it or on it that we the OWNERS so choose. WE have the right to run anything on it and if that is a flash cart we have the damn right to. *They have no rights to tell us that the $300 product that we bought and DAMN RIGHT OWN is not ours to do with what we please.*



Unless what you do with it is CLEARLY ILLEGAL.

Any respectful pirate shouldn't bitch and moan about a company trying to defend their products unless it's A) in an unethical matter (like Sony's whole crackdown thing) or B) hurts the product itself (like Ubisoft's DRM).

Fact is that odds are anything that can run homebrew on a console can lead to or already can run illegal content as well. And odds are most people who buy a flashcart don't buy it solely for homebrew. Nine times out of ten they'll be doing something illegal with it.


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 8, 2011)

Brick? I don't think a company (either it be Sony, Microsoft, Nintendo, Apple, etc) would be dumb to brick a console/hardware. The number of sues they would get for it...

But if they are banning consoles from online, I'm all for it. You want to pirate? Keep it off from online services. 

"Wah, but I just use homebrews, why I have to suffer too? pomf"

A price the honest guys have to pay. Buy two consoles, one for the homebrews, other for legit use.

"But I don't want to buy two consoles".

Well, fuck you then. =/


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 8, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> Brick? I don't think a company (either it be Sony, Microsoft, Nintendo, Apple, etc) would be dumb to brick a console/hardware. The number of sues they would get for it...
> 
> But if they are banning consoles from online, I'm all for it. You want to pirate? Keep it off from online services.
> 
> ...








But seriously you assuming everyone a rich star or something. People have trouble buying the system to begin with, not to mention the games,
yet you making it sound easy to buy two portables.


----------



## Rockym (Mar 8, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Gamer4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And what about those of us who buy the games and dump it to our flashcards ourselves?  Everyone seems to forget about that when talking about flashcarts, its always either piracy or homebrew.  Every game on my Cyclo has a corresponding cartridge, box and manual sitting on my shelf.  All 50 or so of them.  I like the convenience these carts provide to easily carry around my library without worrying about losing the small carts.  I have never uploaded any of them either, only my own personal use.


----------



## Gagarin (Mar 8, 2011)

It is sad that there will be no more pirating.... chlip.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 8, 2011)

Rockym said:
			
		

> And what about those of us who buy the games and dump it to our flashcards ourselves?  Everyone seems to forget about that when talking about flashcarts, its always either piracy or homebrew.  Every game on my Cyclo has a corresponding cartridge, box and manual sitting on my shelf.  *All 50 or so of them.*  I like the convenience these carts provide to easily carry around my library without worrying about losing the small carts.  I have never uploaded any of them either, only my own personal use.



I think any smart company would realize the convenience for about 50 owners of a system that has millions of owners is not nearly as important as the probably millions of dollars lost to piracy on the system.

Opening a system to easy piracy is not a good price to pay so a couple people will stop complaining about "homebrew" or "convenience". It's a silly argument.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 8, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gaming is not a *need*, it is a luxury. If you have enough cash to buy one, much less two 3DS systems, you should be able to buy the games, too. I used to use the "i'm poor" excuse myself, but I realized just how bullshit that excuse really is. If you pirate, I really don't care, but don't justify it. You pirate to get free games. Period. Whether it be for a "trial period" or otherwise. If you do it for backup purposes, that's cool too. I have my dounts of those claims, but who am I to question that.

/rant


----------



## Nujui (Mar 8, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Sheaperd121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, Ok. Thank you for explaining.

I didn't even think it was going to happen. It would be pretty stupid for nintendo to brick consoles.


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 8, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Videogames are a luxury. If you don't have money to buy one, you don't buy it on the first place. It's a pricey hobbie.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 8, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Thats why you shouldn't mess with *Sony*



Fix'd


----------



## Aijelsop (Mar 8, 2011)

What if like the Wii, people find a way to install system menu's instead of updating... Maybe not though. Only working with a Flashcart might be hard.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 8, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was talking about homebrewers.

Yes it a luxury,so is your computer, your tv , your bed(u can sleep on the floor), your ... 
Only real need is food,water, and shelter.  Want to talk to someone? Go walk up to them yourself. 

Anyway just because it is a luxury doesn't mean you should be made to two buy two due to one type of media. Buying two would really cut you from the games. So you have two of the same portable with little to no games vs one portable with a lot of games.

It like buying two identical computer/phone/home and/or etc, each made to only hold a certain thing. :/


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 8, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> I was talking about homebrewers.
> 
> Yes it a luxury,so is your computer, your tv , your bed(u can sleep on the floor), your ...
> Only real need is food,water, and shelter.  Want to talk to someone? Go walk up to them yourself.
> ...



This is by far the dumbest thing I've read on GBAtemp in a long time. If you think that a 3DS is as important as a FUCKING BED then... fuck it I don't know. If I were to post what I'm thinking then I'd probably be receiving a nice 10% warn, so I'll keep it to the next few lines.

I have two identical computers in my house because there's multiple people. Mainly we bought it so my brother and I could do homework at the same time (nowadays typed work is pretty much necessary for schools, most teachers will refuse to accept some work that isn't done by a computer). My house has at least two phones in it (not counting cellphones) too. Maybe not "necessary" but they become rather needed for everyday life.

You're making incredibly shitty overly drastic comparisons to things that, by today's standards, are more important than something that plays fucking Super Street Fighter IV.


----------



## Law (Mar 8, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just like a mattress the 3DS can help alleviate back pain after waking up in the morning and provide you with a better quality of sleep overall.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Mar 8, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> I was talking about homebrewers.
> Want to talk to someone? Go walk up to them yourself.


Yes, just lemme go walk 3000 fucking miles of ocean to go speak to my aunty.


----------



## Oveneise (Mar 8, 2011)

I sense a lawsuit in the near future...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 8, 2011)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> I sense a lawsuit in the near future...



If this is referring to the whole "bricking a system because of unofficial firmware", I doubt it. Fact is that if you're system gets bricked through illegitimate devices, Nintendo is no liable. You voided the warranty, using these devices is only at your own risk, it's entirely your fault. Why blame it on Nintendo if your system got ruined through your own illegitimate modifications of it?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 8, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Oveneise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unofficial firmware? I thought we were talking about Flash carts, and as far as I know, it does nothing to modify any part of the 3DS.


----------



## Oveneise (Mar 8, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Oveneise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You make up a very good point, and thats exactly what I was referring to (bricking of the firmware). Sooner or later, though, the system will most likely get blown open and piracy will be rampant. I actually see the AP as a good thing, seeing how devs will put more work into games they know won't be able to be pirated, thus giving the system more quality games.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 8, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, unofficial firmware, flashcarts, they both void your warranty. But if one of those were to cause your 3DS to brick (even if that's Nintendo's intention), you'd still be liable for it since you're technically not supposed to use either one.


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 8, 2011)

If the system is bricked remotely, then yes, they can be sued. If it bricks because of the unnoficial hardware, your problem.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 8, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Broken warranty or not, if it's proven that a flash cart cannot brick a 3DS, and Nintendo had their part in intentionally bricking the system, you bet your ass there would be a lawsuit.


----------



## The Pi (Mar 8, 2011)

The bricking issue is illegal.

If a flashcart bricks it well, that's your fault but Ninty putting something into the firmware to brick the system is illegal. It breeches Customer Rights (by UK law anyway)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 8, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Broken warranty or not, if it's proven that a flash cart cannot brick a 3DS, and Nintendo had their part in intentionally bricking the system, you bet your ass there would be a lawsuit.



They could probably get a lawsuit but it probably would get thrown out. They're bricking the system because of something you shouldn't be doing to it. They told you to not use flashcarts and the like, but if you continue to anyway, the fault is on you.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 8, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This same thing happened with Apple, or don't you remember? Apple was skinned alive when they tried doing the same thing. 

That would be the same as MS coming into your house and smashing your 360 because you flashed your drive.


----------



## Veho (Mar 8, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Apple was skinned alive when they tried doing the same thing.


Were they? I don't remember that.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 8, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't remember when they intentionally bricked iPhones via update if it was jailbroken? Don't remember the fallout that ensued after that?


----------



## gamefan5 (Mar 8, 2011)

LOL! Looks like the rumor of my rumor topic was accurate.


----------



## Ikki (Mar 8, 2011)

gamefan5 said:
			
		

> LOL! Looks like the rumor of my rumor topic was accurate.



No. It's still a possibility.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 8, 2011)

I seriously doubt the bricks would happen in the first place, honestly.


----------



## Veho (Mar 8, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> You don't remember when they intentionally bricked iPhones via update if it was jailbroken?


I remember that. And I remember a lot of people sued Apple over it. Did they win? Did Apple pay a fine, or pay for damages, or had to reimburse the owners of bricked phones? Or was the fallout limited to a few angry comments on the internet? I know it didn't affect their sales, in any case. (Didn't help fight the jailbreaks either, but that's a different matter.)


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 8, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It resulted in the courts ruling that jailbreaking your phone was 100% legal and any action to circumvent that through intentionally bricking the phone would be a breach of various laws.


----------



## Veho (Mar 8, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> It resulted in the courts ruling that jailbreaking your phone was 100% legal and any action to circumvent that through intentionally bricking the phone would be a breach of anti trust laws.


So Apple suffered no reprecussions for bricking people's phones?


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 8, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fanboys just cover all that bad repercussion.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Mar 8, 2011)

To summarize:

a) If you damaged your console by using a 3rd party accessory, unofficial firmware, mod attempt, etc. It's not Nintendo's problem. 

b) However, as has been said at least a dozen times, if Nintendo remotly bricks your machine due to flashcart use, that would be Nintendo's problem.

c) Nintendo will not do b) because then you can never buy any games again and probably won't buy another 3ds. Also, as has been mentioned, say you buy a 3ds second hand on ebay, update, then bam, brick. This is no fault of yours, and you had no way of knowing. Big problem for nintendo.

d) As I keep saying, if Nintendo can detect flashcarts, why would they just log and not block them? In regards to DS games, I see no situation where you can detect a flashcart and not block it. Nintendo blocked all flashcarts originally. Flashcarts updated, so now they work. If they work, they are not detected. If they are not detected, they are not logged. So the only thing it could possibly ever do is log an attempted flashcart use, if you didn't use an updated flashcart.

e) If this "secret retail log" really exists, there must be an easy way to access it, since there is no way Nintendo is sending millions of copies of ways to acess it. So it should be easy to see if it's really there or not. It's lot like how there's a secret "service menu" that can be accessed on phones with the proper key combinations.

I think that takes care of the whole multitude of threads on this right there.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 8, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> This is by far the dumbest thing I've read on GBAtemp in a long time. If you think that a 3DS is as important as a FUCKING BED then... fuck it I don't know. If I were to post what I'm thinking then I'd probably be receiving a nice 10% warn, so I'll keep it to the next few lines.
> 
> I have two identical computers in my house because there's multiple people. Mainly we bought it so my brother and I could do homework at the same time (nowadays typed work is pretty much necessary for schools, most teachers will refuse to accept some work that isn't done by a computer). My house has at least two phones in it (not counting cellphones) too. Maybe not "necessary" but they become rather needed for everyday life.
> 
> ...


And I wonder how you two got 3000 miles apart 'cause sure wasn't walking. 

You do not need to go that far way from you family, but you can because of luxury.


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 8, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good lord... save us.


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 8, 2011)

Don't all Wii games on the back of the box say that if you hacked your Wii will be usable?
But in fact all it does is remove the homebrew and doesn't brick at all?
I say scare tactic


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 8, 2011)

I support AP. I support banning hacked consoles from services. I support them trying to block hacks (though I use them all the time). I support this because I know that if they didn't do this devs would abandon the platform.
I do NOT support any threat that Nintendo might remotely deactivate my console if I choose to use them. I'm not whining about a loss of services. I'm not whining that its my right to be able to do this to my console. I'm saying that it is my right to be able to USE the product I bought.

What annoys me is that iPhone and Android rooting is legal though it can lead to piracy but nothing like this has been established for games consoles. I understand why most new flashcarts are illegal (they boast ROM compatibility etc. AND use copyrighted code in their bootstraps encouraging piracy) but nothing has been established for firmware hacks like the PS3, 360 (though driveflashing is only for piracy) and the Wii. I hope the 3DS gets some kind of firmware hack though not instantly because I don't like flashcarts. As much as I use them I don't like the idea of a company profitting of Piracy as they are.

Anyway, i'm sure there's a few contradictions and points for people to argue about until they're blue in the face about but maybe it'll get it off the current dead-end with the idiot saying that we're not allowed to be able to use the products we buy because we're using an unauthorised product.
Would you like it if your 360 shut down and refused to boot just because you used a 3rd party controller, a cheat disc or a 3rd party memory card? This is what it would set a precedent for.

Edit:


			
				GameWinner said:
			
		

> Don't all Wii games on the back of the box say that if you hacked your Wii will be usable?
> But in fact all it does is remove the homebrew and doesn't brick at all?
> I say scare tactic


This is an entirely different wording to this. It says if the 3DS has any record of an unauthorised device being used. This is not a firmware hack, this is not an R4 not functioning, this is the 3DS refusing to function because of a RECORD. Its an entirely different beast.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 8, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> Good lord... save us.


Look I may not getting point across well, but you can see what I'm trying to go with it. 

Although you(posters) throw me from my main point and it is I do not need two of the same thing to play to different media when one thing can play both.


----------



## Law (Mar 8, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> So entertainment isn't needed for life?



You know what Cavemen did for entertainment? Cave paintings. Go kill some animals and smear their blood on your wall.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Mar 8, 2011)

they have the right to brick your console if you are using illegal content on your system...it's like they're way of protecting they're console,if you were Nintendo,would you like to lose money?i don't know someone who likes to lose money,and since they can't go to your house personally and take it away from you,they just do it by FW updates,chill out you FILTHY PIRATES,most of you guys are,and you shouldn't blame it on Nintendo for bricking your console,blame it on you for using it for whatever it is they consider illegal(even if it's homebrew)


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 8, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, but bricking devices on purpose is wrong. 

What if someone play your 3DS with a homebrew device without looking or what if it logs wrong?  BRICK! Does that sound right to you? 

Plus they lose money because people wouldn't want to buy games or devices because they afraid this would happen.


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 8, 2011)

They have no right to brick my console for a record of something being used. They can block services. They can block and delete the homebrew etc. with new updates but they cannot brick my system. At least not deliberately (homebrew removal is something where a firmware update COULD brick your console but using an R4 cannot.)


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> At least Nintendo is giving out warnings and not suing.




This.


----------



## Maverick_z (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey I pirate as much as the next guy around here but i also support the game companies as well once and awhile to by buying games. But recently Temp has become FUCK PS3, FUCK SONY now FUCK the 3DS. Just chill out already man right now its just a rumor.

If Nintendo went through with this they'd be shooting themselves in the foot by bricking their own console/handhelds thus losing profits. If it turns out that its just a scare tactic or something to that effect just to scare away potential hackers and nothing happens then we can all go back to living our daily lives waiting for 3DS hack

As of now its just a rumor and rumors are usually never taken seriously till they actually come true. So GUYS JUST RELAX


----------



## gameandmatch (Mar 8, 2011)

When have a game company bricked their own system? The only thing they can do is ban you off the nintendo wifi


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 8, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just herped so hard I derped.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 8, 2011)

darkreaperofdreams said:
			
		

> they have the right to brick your console if you are using illegal content on your system...it's like they're way of protecting they're console,if you were Nintendo,would you like to lose money?i don't know someone who likes to lose money,and since they can't go to your house personally and take it away from you,they just do it by FW updates,chill out you FILTHY PIRATES,most of you guys are,and you shouldn't blame it on Nintendo for bricking your console,blame it on you for using it for whatever it is they consider illegal(even if it's homebrew)


I really don't know how to respond to you. How in the world does Nintendo have any right to brick your console? I can understand blocking you from wifi, banning you. I support that, but to brick your console?


----------



## Rydian (Mar 8, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Well, unofficial firmware, flashcarts, they both void your warranty. But if one of those were to cause your 3DS to brick (even if that's Nintendo's intention), you'd still be liable for it since you're technically not supposed to use either one.There's a very distinct line between accidental bricking and bricking on purpose.  The entire difference between "murder" and "manslaughter" is intent (or lack of it), *the law is QUITE aware of the difference between something accidental and something done on purpose*.  And before somebody cries "flash carts aren't murder", I'm using it as an example because it's the most well-known one regarding intent.
> 
> QUOTE(darkreaperofdreams @ Mar 8 2011, 05:24 PM) they have the right to brick your console if you are using illegal content on your system..


Bullshit.  Sony has a class-action lawsuit against them for the update that removed OtherOS.  In addition consumer protection laws in the UK allowed people to get partial refunds (_without_ returning the PS3) since the product no longer worked as advertised.  If an update that was not forced, needed user consent, and simply removed a feature from the system (leaving it otherwise operable) can earn a class-action lawsuit and refunds from stores there's *no way in HELL* that a remote brick is legal or will go well at all.  _It's just a wet dream of anti-piracy people_.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Mar 8, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The Nintendo terms of agreement clearly state that it is possible that the 3DS might not be able to boot up after firmware updates if unapproved or illegal devices are used in the 3DS. You have been warned!



This is pointless Nintendo, you are showing how incredibly stupid you are. It doesn't matter if you brick it after update, there is absolutely no need to update once you have a flashcart. Even if a game need a new firmware, you fail because pirates can easily make any games works on any firmware.


----------



## Gamer4life (Mar 8, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Gamer4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no they hav no right to render your $300 product unusable because you used something they didn't like its unethical and imo its just gonna make people not buy your product. I mean if i am paying so damn much for your damn product its mine to do with what i god damn well please. with all these rules its like i dont even own it and cant do anything to it.  It like buying a house but you cant put anything it in its like wth.


----------



## Dimensional (Mar 8, 2011)

darkreaperofdreams said:
			
		

> they have the right to brick your console if you are using illegal content on your system...it's like they're way of protecting they're console,if you were Nintendo,would you like to lose money?i don't know someone who likes to lose money,and since they can't go to your house personally and take it away from you,they just do it by FW updates,chill out you FILTHY PIRATES,most of you guys are,and you shouldn't blame it on Nintendo for bricking your console,blame it on you for using it for whatever it is they consider illegal(even if it's homebrew)


They don't have a right to brick a console. So what if someone pirates a game. Just one game, and yet they bought 50 games, legally. They legally own those 50 games. Would they brick a console that has just one pirated game out of so many? They would be depriving themselves of sales. What if someone plans on actually buying the game, and they only borrowed a flash cart from a friend who pirated, so they can know what it's like? Then Nintendo would again deprive themselves of a sale. They would be shooting themselves in the foot. Not every user who has a flashcart is a pirate. Some people just want to know what the game is like without having to buy it. Like a demo. They only play for a little bit, and then decide if they want to get the game or not.

By bricking their systems, they are destroying a product that the consume bought. The consume PAID for that console. By our rights, we can do whatever we want, as long as it doesn't break the law. Homebrew counts. Flashcarts are a middle ground, either for playing roms or homebrew. They don't have to support that console anymore, because of warranty, but they can't brick it. You might as well just make a product with tons of features, have someone pay for that product, and then suddenly you take away a feature that the consume paid for, without reimbursing them. Hmm, doesn't that sound like a company we know that's currently in a 2 legal battles? (SONY)


----------



## Gamer4life (Mar 8, 2011)

Dimensional said:
			
		

> darkreaperofdreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SPEAK THE TRUTH BROTHER SPEAK THE TRUTH


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 8, 2011)

That be pretty mess up. Buy $10,000 (just a random number guys) device just so I can brick/ take features away. 

You pretty much bought a future $10,000 paper weight.


----------



## Nebz (Mar 8, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> That be pretty mess up. Buy $10,000 (just a random number guys) device just so I can brick/ take features away.
> 
> You pretty much bought a future $10,000 paper weight.


This is what keeps running through my head. It just sounds like a load of crap to me @[email protected]


----------



## omatic (Mar 8, 2011)

If Nintendo would let me digitally buy my games, and I'm talking all of them, then they'd take away the need for flashcarts for people like me. I'm happy to pay a fair price for a game - I just paid a full $60 for Dragon Age 2, and $44.99 for a pre-order of Portal 2 last night on Steam. 

If they're serious about populating their virtual console library, and will add GBA titles, then it's highly likely I'd never need to do anything unofficial at all. It's really a shame that they devote all this time and resources to securing the system, but won't put the same effort towards eliminating the appeal for flashcart use (for some).

I want to deal with physical media as little as possible. It's a little maddening that Nintendo, with all its talent for creating great games, can't or won't implement a good digital purchase system. The WiiWare points / DSIware points separation, transferral limits, and inability to buy games found at retail digitally is severely disappointing. Until they stop half-assing their digital store, I'm going to stay updated on unofficial ways to get what I want. /rant


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 8, 2011)

Lets say that I am a reprisentitive of a car company, and sell someone a car and beforehand I strap a car bomb to it.

When I sell the car to him, I have him sign a contract saying that he may not put any illegal modifications on his car.

He then puts a NOS injection system that is illegal in the county I sold it to him in, he also put in a muffler that broke sound regulations, and he installed blue tail lights which are illegal in his residing state.

I see his car, and the illegal modifications he made to it, and I decided to activate the car bomb remotely and destroy his car.


Looking past the laws that I just broke regarding arson and detonating an explosive device, and possible manslaughter, and public endangerment...According to some of you people's logic, I did nothing wrong...They used an illegal device on a product that I sold them, so I "bricked" it remotely, right?


----------



## Nujui (Mar 8, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Lets say that I am a reprisentitive of a car company, and sell someone a car and beforehand I strap a car bomb to it.
> 
> When I sell the car to him, I have him sign a contract saying that he may not put any illegal modifications on his car.
> 
> ...


You right, but I think you could have come up with something a little less... violent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

But still your right.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 8, 2011)

A better example would be remotely bricking your DVD player because they didn't want you watching a home-made porn DVD on it.

You didn't buy that DVD and it's not using CSS encryption, so do they have the right to break your TV?

Hell no.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Mar 8, 2011)

Edit: Nevermind, I was mis-remembering the details of a court case.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 8, 2011)

Gamer4life said:
			
		

> This is the shit that fucking pisses me off we bought the damn thing we have the right to do any god damn thing to it or on it that we the OWNERS so choose. WE have the right to run anything on it and if that is a flash cart we have the damn right to. They have no rights to tell us that the $300 product that we bought and DAMN RIGHT OWN is not ours to do with what we please.



Sure, but if it involves you playing pirated games, then they don't have to give you any of their services.


Anyways, in a way, I'm glad this sort of happened. I'm trying to get out of the pirating thing and be a legit player. Maybe this is the push that I need to convince me to just buy 3DS games.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 9, 2011)

If flashcards were incapable of bricking the device they are running on, then why aren't the makers of such flashcards making the guarantee that it won't? Because they can't, as even they understand that they aren't stable enough to warrant that guarantee. Not only can they be unstable, but the programs they use can also be unstable. Can they harm the device? Maybe not the flashcard itself, but considering the threads about NESDS burning pixels on a DSiXL, the use of them can lead to damage.


----------



## chrisrlink (Mar 9, 2011)

I might wait on a 3DS i plan to also go legit (Depending if pokemon gen6 sucks worse than 5) i'll judge the games and see if its worthwhile personaly RE is my first pick


----------



## AndroidDem0man (Mar 9, 2011)

Now i am scared to put my DStwo into my 3ds when i get one.
but if i do put it in and load it, if i get bricked i gonna board a plane and go to wherever Miyamato lives and trow the 3ds in his face and then reveal his plastic cock to the world by closing my eyes and ripping off his pants and throwing him out of his window
I serious, Nintendo is just trying to hurt their own company, they starting to act like pussysony


----------



## Hypershad12 (Mar 9, 2011)

I think the log would be somewhat useful, but if the DSLite and the DSi can read a flashcart header as a completely different game, then wouldn't the 3DS log it as that game it's pretending to be rather than the actual flashcart? Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 9, 2011)

Hypershad12 said:
			
		

> I think the log would be somewhat useful, but if the DSLite and the DSi can read a flashcart header as a completely different game, then wouldn't the 3DS log it as that game it's pretending to be rather than the actual flashcart? Correct me if I'm wrong.


Wouldn't it be somewhat obvious even if this was true ....most of the headers that are used are kinda terrible games.,and if you see someones log spending 500+ hours on say....my cooking coach......wouldn't you be just a little suspicious


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Mar 9, 2011)

so if a company doesn't want to lose money and don't let you pirate
they're pussy sony?
wow...just wow xD


----------



## machomuu (Mar 9, 2011)

I like this.  I mean, I use my flashcarts all the time, and because of that I'm keeping my DSi, but it's admirable how Nintendo is going to such lengths without ruining the experiences of those who don't hack the 3DS like a certain other company.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Mar 9, 2011)

+1 to you,machomuu


----------



## Ikki (Mar 9, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> I like this.  I mean, I use my flashcarts all the time, and because of that I'm keeping my DSi, but it's admirable how Nintendo is going to such lengths without ruining the experiences of those who don't hack the 3DS like a certain other company.



You're talking about Sega, right? Right?


----------



## Hypershad12 (Mar 9, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Hypershad12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do have a point. I did not think of that.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 9, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> A better example would be remotely bricking your DVD player because they didn't want you watching a home-made porn DVD on it.
> 
> You didn't buy that DVD and it's not using CSS encryption, so do they have the right to break your TV?
> 
> Hell no.



Except home-made porn (provided it meets the specifications...) isn't illegal, pirating games is.

Personally I think as a pirate you accept the risks of obtaining items illegally, such as retaliation from companies to prevent your piracy, and think Nintendo would be in the right for bricking your system if you're pirating on it. I wouldn't be happy, but it'd accept that it's my fault for not being more careful.

Although odds are if I get a 3DS (which won't be any time soon), I'd go legit with it. Just feels better to go legit unless piracy on it becomes as easy as it was on the DS.


----------



## chyyran (Mar 9, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Although odds are if I get a 3DS (which won't be any time soon), I'd go legit with it. Just feels better to go legit unless piracy on it becomes as easy as it was on the DS.



Same opinion here, i'll go legit on it as long as it doesn't become as easy as the DS. I might just go legit simply because the filesize of the roms are too large. That's the main reason I don't pirate Wii ISOs.

But i'm getting my 3DS launch day though


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 9, 2011)

I feel the need to add this.....if Nintendo was being like sony they would be going after all the flash card teams,Waninkoko, Hermes, team Twiizers, Crediar and maybe a few others here....


----------



## Ikki (Mar 9, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> I feel the need to add this.....if Nintendo was being like sony they would be going after all the flash card teams,Waninkoko, Hermes, team Twiizers, Crediar and maybe a few others here....



'cept that wouldn't do shit but piss people off.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Mar 9, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Hypershad12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Except of course, there's no way for Nintendo to prove you're not just the worlds biggest fan of My Cooking Coach.


----------



## Isaac_GS (Mar 9, 2011)

mysticwaterfall said:
			
		

> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the teams should have done from the start is set the header to Dragon Quest IX.  That game has enough legit players with 500 hours logged that anyone at Nintendo looking at your 3DS log would be unable to tell who's a legit player and who's playing Final Fantasy Adventure on Lameboy.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 9, 2011)

mysticwaterfall said:
			
		

> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So it just happen to be X hundred off people who are the worlds biggest fan of My Cooking Coach? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




meh... Guess it possible.

Tho it wouldn't match up with sell records?...


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 9, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> I like this.  I mean, I use my flashcarts all the time, and because of that I'm keeping my DSi, but it's admirable how Nintendo is going to such lengths without ruining the experiences of those who don't hack the 3DS like a certain other company.


Are you kidding me? If this bullshit was true, it would be worse than anything that Sony did on these last months. Bricking a console remotely is ridiculous, no matter how you look at it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 9, 2011)

AndroidDem0man said:
			
		

> Now i am scared to put my DStwo into my 3ds when i get one.
> but if i do put it in and load it, if i get bricked i gonna board a plane and go to wherever Miyamato lives and trow the 3ds in his face and then reveal his plastic cock to the world by closing my eyes and ripping off his pants and throwing him out of his window
> I serious, Nintendo is just trying to hurt their own company, they starting to act like pussysony



You're an idiot.


----------



## machomuu (Mar 9, 2011)

AndroidDem0man said:
			
		

> Now i am scared to put my DStwo into my 3ds when i get one.
> but if i do put it in and load it, if i get bricked i gonna board a plane and go to wherever Miyamato lives and trow the 3ds in his face and then reveal his plastic cock to the world by closing my eyes and ripping off his pants and throwing him out of his window
> I serious, Nintendo is just trying to hurt their own company, they starting to act like pussysony


Miyamoto didn't create the 3DS, nor is he the President, CEO, or key decision maker of Nintendo.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 9, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> I like this.  I mean, I use my flashcarts all the time, and because of that I'm keeping my DSi, but it's admirable how Nintendo is going to such lengths without ruining the experiences of those who don't hack the 3DS like a certain other company.


I miss this...

When your console get brick because of suspicion, I hope you still like it.


----------



## machomuu (Mar 9, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 9, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*"but it's admirable how Nintendo is going to such lengths without ruining the experiences of those who don't hack the 3DS like a certain other company"*

What I posted didn't just applied to you. With this power they can accidentally brick innocent 3DS' that including yours whether you used
your flashcarts on dsi or not.  

Which seem you like, admire this plan...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 9, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh no it isn't. Sony has still done worse. Nintendo is giving people a warning here, sites are reporting it. I don't recall Sony giving any of the hackers a warning.


----------



## Seraph (Mar 9, 2011)

So I don't really want to read through the entire thread, but I just have to say...Isn't this just another rumor thing?  I mean, we already saw that a store was putting up these signs but there is no proof that flashcarts are actually logged or that consoles will brick.  The original Kotaku post just seems like a scare tactic, which is what I like to see on sites like Kotaku.

Hell, I bet that if you were to use a flashcart and try to resell it to a retailer, they'd accept it.  Stores put out these warnings (not Nintendo) in response to rumors...which this continues to be.


----------



## BloodyFlame (Mar 9, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IIRC, they did, via e-mail.


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 9, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sony warned people. Put the hackers that got sued aside and go look for it.

I'll do it for you:

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=279...t=0&start=0

Sites reported this too. Go look on Engadget for instance.


----------



## machomuu (Mar 9, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well this is a warning too.  Don't see how that makes their treatment better.  Not saying it's worse, though.


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 9, 2011)

Bricking a console remotely is against the law in most of the countries, seriously, stop saying this shit is right.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 9, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> Bricking a console remotely is against the law in most of the countries, seriously, stop saying this shit is right.


Even if it was legal, it just wouldn't be right. :/


----------



## machomuu (Mar 9, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> Bricking a console remotely is against the law in most of the countries, seriously, *stop saying this shit is right.*


I never said it was, nor have I been defending it, just saying that I like the way it was done.  It could have been worse.


----------



## Seraph (Mar 9, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Uh no it isn't. Sony has still done worse. Nintendo is giving people a warning here, sites are reporting it. I don't recall Sony giving any of the hackers a warning.


Can anyone give me the source where Nintendo is making an official statement of a warning?  Nintendo's term of agreement says it, but so does most other console's do too.  Everyone is getting worked up buy some outrageous sign a SINGLE retailer put up.


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 9, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never said it was better. I said no company would brick your console remotely for using whatever you want on it.


----------



## machomuu (Mar 9, 2011)

Seraph said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it's not making it worse.  I never said it was making it better nor do I believe that.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Mar 9, 2011)

Nintendo isn't stupid.  They do this, they'll fall the same way Sony is, only they have NOTHING to back them up.  They do video games.  Nothing else.  They won't do this, I guarantee it.  Not unless they want to get sued up the yinyang.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 9, 2011)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Nintendo isn't stupid.  They do this, they'll fall the same way Sony is, only they have NOTHING to back them up.  They do video games.  Nothing else.  They won't do this, I guarantee it.  Not unless they want to get sued up the yinyang.



They'll probably be smart enough to make a very expansively worded warning that everyone is supposed to read that essential keeps them out of any trouble if they end up bricking systems because of their firmware updates.


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 9, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Seraph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So how the hell do you like this if it was true?


----------



## machomuu (Mar 9, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno.  I'd have to think about it.


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 9, 2011)

Really?  Another one of these topics.  
First you're afraid before the 3DS is released, now you're afraid after it's released.  

They will not brick your 3DS remotely.  Class action lawsuits are no laughing matter, and even if they win, they lose in the end because of all the bad publicity.  A company is only as strong as their customers, remember that.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 9, 2011)

Hypershad12 said:
			
		

> I think the log would be somewhat useful, but if the DSLite and the DSi can read a flashcart header as a completely different game, then wouldn't the 3DS log it as that game it's pretending to be rather than the actual flashcart? Correct me if I'm wrong.Correct, unless Nintendo put additional checking to the known-faked games see if it really was the game or not... *which is what they currently do on the DSi AND the current 3DS firmware... and they just block it from running.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*The rumor doesn't mention piracy*, just unauthorized modifications, which is generally taken to mean flash carts (in the DS world).  Users like you are thinking too hard and reading words that aren't in the notice.  You see "unauthorized modifications" and immediately think "_piracy on_ flash carts".  Not even counting the legal uses for flash carts, *what about OTHER unauthorized hardware?*  I mean we just had a story recently where a Sony firmware update blocked out some unlicensed controllers, don't forget.  The main companies get a cut out of the hardware sales too, so they want to encourage those.

I repeat, this is an anti-piracy wet dream and nothing more.  Nintendo has no legal right to do this and they know it.  It will not happen.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Mar 9, 2011)

Gamer4life said:
			
		

> This is the shit that fucking pisses me off we bought the damn thing we have the right to do any god damn thing to it or on it that we the OWNERS so choose. WE have the right to run anything on it and if that is a flash cart we have the damn right to. They have no rights to tell us that the $300 product that we bought and DAMN RIGHT OWN is not ours to do with what we please.



Of course you can do whatever you want with it, you bought it. And they can implement measures to screw it up if you try to steal their games.

Soooooooo, IN YOUR FACE!


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 9, 2011)

Seraph said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's all in the wording.
Normally it's "using unauthorised devices may harm the consoles operation" I.e. It's the mod's fault
This is "your device may jot boot after firmware update if there is a record of an unauthorised device" I.e Ninty have done it deliberately.


----------



## nutella (Mar 9, 2011)

I really, really doubt that Nintendo would remotely brick consoles. But I've been wrong here many times before and should I be wrong this time, I don't see how people can argue that it's okay for Nintendo to do so while you shit all over Sony for doing basically the same thing to a less destructive extent.


----------



## Evo.lve (Mar 9, 2011)

Isaac_GS said:
			
		

> mysticwaterfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I seriously don't think that would work, Mr Sony wannabe. Connect the dots.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Mar 9, 2011)

This has blown up so much that it leads me to believe that this measure isn't that simple. The first thing that came to everyone's heads was "just patch it to make it look like another game is being played" If most of us came up with that within the first five minutes of hearing this. What makes you think Nintendo hasn't? I don't think anyone should read too much into anything until this is put into practice. Because right now, all we can do is speculate...


----------



## Rayder (Mar 9, 2011)

I think they mean they will purposely block the offending cart (and by blocking it, it will be effectively bricked for use on the 3DS), not brick the handheld itself.

Who are you gonna sue if the 3DS bricks your flashcart that has been deemed illegal in the first place?

This sounds more likely than Ninty bricking brand new systems.

At any rate, it's neither here nor there for me, I'm not gonna bother with the 3DS.  Once the last DS game is dumped, I'm done.  Current systems are too internet-happy for my tastes.


----------



## Rockym (Mar 9, 2011)

Another reason I can't see this happen, is that the Action Replay devices are considered "unauthorized" as well.  So your 3DS could get bricked when you weren't even pirating and just messing around with cheat codes on your Mario game.  And don't say Nintendo couldn't be sued for that because they already lost a court case about using cheat devices on their equipment a long time ago.  Look up the Galoob vs Nintendo case about the Game Genie from back in the NES/SNES days.


----------



## Arras (Mar 9, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The Nintendo terms of agreement clearly state that it is possible that the 3DS might not be able to boot up after firmware updates if unapproved or illegal devices are used in the 3DS.
> I think this means that if you modify your 3DS the 3DS might stop working if some features of the new update mess up some of the modified things. I seriously doubt Ninty will brick their own systems. Pretty sure it's the same as this:
> QUOTEEurope
> (If you have received this notice before, please disregard the following information.)
> ...


----------



## megawalk (Mar 9, 2011)

aslong as i can't play import games i won't start playing legit
thats how simple i said it
i just wait 2/3 years until a measure has been found


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 9, 2011)

"Nintendo 3DS needs to update"
"Ok, I Agree"
"Nintendo 3DS is updating... Update complete"
"Yay, now let me play super ma---"
"WARNING!!! Unautherised software found in 3DS while update, update failed... Please restart"
"Okey lets resta---"
"Nintendo"
"Ok its loading"
3 minutes later...
"Its still loading... F*ck this i'm getting a NGP"


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 9, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> "Nintendo 3DS needs to update"
> "Ok, I Agree"
> "Nintendo 3DS is updating... Update complete"
> "Yay, now let me play super ma---"
> ...


The you'll go and try to use piracy on NGP too. And get the same thing.

If you think gaming is about not paying for games, think again.


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 9, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The NGP may say your account has been terminated, some odd system error, and then an e-mail from Sony will be in you inbox saying that you will be sued for 1 million dollars.


----------



## sixteenbuttons (Mar 9, 2011)

im wondering if the longer load times for DS games on the 3DS couldn't be some sort of cart verification, that in the extra few seconds it takes to load a DS game on the 3DS, the 3DS is somehow verifying that the cart is legit, with some method that goes beyond verifying the rom's header, perhaps checking if AP has been disabled somehow.  I could very well not know what the hell i am talking about, but maybe thats how nintendo plans to catch pirates.

Also, hasn't Nintendo tried to Brick modded Wii's since day one? Every time a system menu update comes out, isn't there a rush of threads that say "Will system menu update X.X brick my Wii?"  Just because Nintendo hasn't succeeded in blocking piracy and homebrew on Wii, they have definitely still tried.  Remember when 4.1 or 4.2 was bricking even virgin wii's? I really do not think it is that far fetched for Nintendo to remotely brick pirates' 3DS's. 

Also, before 3DS was even announced, wasn't there discussion of some sort of AP Nintendo was planning to use that would brick flash carts (by wiping their firmware of something) if they tried to put commercial roms on them? Anyone else remember that? Pretty sure i read about it here maybe a year or so ago.


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 9, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was that supposed to be funny?


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 9, 2011)

Rayder said:
			
		

> I think they mean they will purposely block the offending cart (and by blocking it, it will be effectively bricked for use on the 3DS), not brick the handheld itself.
> 
> Who are you gonna sue if the 3DS bricks your flashcart that has been deemed illegal in the first place?
> 
> ...


"Internet-happy" is your excuse? Not all people play wifi/used the internet, you don't need to either.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 9, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> "Internet-happy" is your excuse? Not all people play wifi/used the internet, you don't need to either.



He's saying systems are becoming too reliant on the internet (online play, some cheap online features) nowadays. Like continued gameplay is more based on how good a game's multiplayer is than anything else it seems. It's quite rare to find a single player game that'll you be playing a lot nowadays (only things I've found that compelling are open world games like Fallout 3/New Vegas and ESIV and soon V).

That's what I believe he said. And there's probably other reasons he's not too keen on the 3DS, just guessing.


----------



## Rayder (Mar 9, 2011)

Guildy guesses correctly.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 9, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That only a opinion and imo there is a lot of good single player games that you can play by yourself 
and with multiplayer it just make the game better. Beside what wrong with gaming bringing gamers
closer together? 

Anyway only console I think is really heavy on "internet-happy" is the Xbox 360. 

Of course you said that at the end.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





42 years old no wonder.... I never get tired of gaming never!


----------



## takun32 (Mar 9, 2011)

someone will find a way. what about stealth measures? I think the only way I can think of for pirates to bypass this protection is stealth programed flash carts. what I mean by that is have the same signatures as a legit 3ds game so that when it is registered into the memories it will be registered as mario kart or something. Basically stealth. 

I think its extremely stupid that nintendo is showing this off so early. If I was battling a hacker from hacking my product, I would reveal as little information about the anti piracy measures and watch people fall into the trap that I have built.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 9, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For what I'm seeing on the 3DS the only thing that really seems like a chunky single player experience is MGS3D. It's a long game and it does have reason to go back. It's definitely chunkier than the other games (yes, that includes OoT). And when it comes to the whole DS library against the PSP library, I've felt there are games that, purely on a single player, can take like 50 hours for the story. I'm not even halfway through Valkyria Chronicles II and I have like 20+ hours of game time. It's enormous. Most DS games I can kick out in a couple of hours and delete them off my cart. Disposable fun isn't bad now and then but it gets a bit tiresome after a while.

And here comes yet another Guild and Vamp debate.


----------



## Eerpow (Mar 9, 2011)

I always look at multi player gameplay as a side thing that shouldn't be considered as the most important aspect of a game, same thing goes for online and whatnot. 
Sure, playing multiplayer can be better than playing... let's say the game's ''story mode'', but that's for a minority of games if you ask me.
So if I can't use online with my games I don't care since I probably never would in the first place (or at least use online on a regular basis), unless it's absolutely needed.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 9, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> For what I'm seeing on the 3DS the only thing that really seems like a chunky single player experience is MGS3D. It's a long game and it does have reason to go back. It's definitely chunkier than the other games (yes, that includes OoT). And when it comes to the whole DS library against the PSP library, I've felt there are games that, purely on a single player, can take like 50 hours for the story. I'm not even halfway through Valkyria Chronicles II and I have like 20+ hours of game time. It's enormous. Most DS games I can kick out in a couple of hours and delete them off my cart. Disposable fun isn't bad now and then but it gets a bit tiresome after a while.
> 
> And here comes yet another Guild and Vamp debate.


Why not, having fun? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm pretty sure it 50/50 with (ok 40/60) ds games you can put a lot of hours into, but we are talking about the 3DS. 3DS can hold much more
than ds, so you may see or least similar title coming from the psp to 3DS which may or may not be share with the psp2.

So if a game was identical between the 3DS and psp2, you would pick the psp2 wouldn't you?   

Plus it isn't just about story pack action games/rpg. I'm pretty sure you can easily get 50+ hours on racing games and some other categories.


----------



## .Chris (Mar 9, 2011)

Maybe Nintendo could just be trollin'. Maybe this is the truth.


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 9, 2011)

This topic is SO offtopic.

I still call Nintendo on this. I think, just like every other system they said not to use unauthorised damn software/hardware for, they are just giving a warning. I don't think they will ACTUALLY brick systems, that is illegal in too many damn places.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 9, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Why not, having fun?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't really want to get way into this because it's way off topic so I'll post this and leave it here.

It's not a matter of space, it's a matter of effort. Kingdom Hearts games on the DS are large (256MB, which was previously the largest size for DS carts) but still had limited gameplay time and even more limited selection of levels because they just packed them with incredibly useless cutscenes. On the other hand, Puzzle Quest: CotW (which is like 100 MB or so on the PSP if you compress it, I forget how big the DS size is) has a lot of gameplay time but is a smaller size regardless. 

I'd probably pick up a multiplat on the NGP over the 3DS because I'll pretty much be owning a NGP before I get a 3DS and the NGP has dual analog sticks and better graphics (and for me, I'll take better graphics over 3D any day).

Honestly, even games that have a lot of content for racing games (like Burnout) don't play nearly as long and it suffers from a lot of repetition. At least in a long RPG game you'll (hopefully) have a compelling story to make you forget about the repetition as well as some nice boss battles to look forward to.

But that's all, I'm getting off topic.

On topic: Personally, I just don't see anything terribly wrong if Nintendo were to brick systems intentionally if illegal activity is confirmed.


----------



## Eerpow (Mar 9, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Why not, having fun?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Racing games like F-Zero GX takes months to complete because of the difficulty of the game. 
Even if some DS games are short (to beat) it's sometimes all about mastering them or getting 100%.
I mean there are many games on GameBoy for example that I still enjoy and haven't completed 100% yet. If I would just like Guild, just beat the game's story and then never come back to it, I'm probably not enjoying the game to it's fullest.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 9, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> On topic: Personally, I just don't see anything terribly wrong if Nintendo were to brick systems intentionally if illegal activity is confirmed.


The issue is that Nintendo didn't state piracy or anything illegal (it's people like you jumping to conclusions), just unauthorized.


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 9, 2011)

But unauthorized does extend to things like flashcarts. It's assumed.


----------



## Law (Mar 9, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn't call anything he's involved in a "debate".


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 9, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Even if "illegal" activity is confirmed, they need to go through the same channels as everyone else. Essentially destroying one's property is pure vigilantism.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 9, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> But unauthorized does extend to things like flashcarts. It's assumed.Yes, but it also concerns things like extended battery packs, and shell replacements (and for consoles, third-party controllers).
> 
> QUOTE(TwinRetro @ Mar 9 2011, 05:20 PM) Even if "illegal" activity is confirmed, they need to go through the same channels as everyone else. Essentially destroying one's property is pure vigilantism.


Yes, but many people don't believe that, so it's better to point out what the actual notice says and concerns.

"If you pirate that can brick your system" sounds good to an anti-pirate.
"If you use a third-party battery or controller the can brick your system" does not sound good.


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 10, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got 40+ hours on Dragon Quest IV on DS
36 hours on FFIV on my DS
20 hours on Sands of Destruction on the DS
100+ hours on Mario Kart DS
80 + on Clash of Heroes
I have to say Pokemon? TWEWY?

Ninokuni has 512MB. And, probably, more than 30 hours of gameplay just there. Just 1 hour into it and it's better than ANYTHING I'VE PLAYED ON MY PSP.

I don't get the point: the DS has as many (if not more) games with depth. There's a difference between depth and "console" experience. The PSP games resemble more a console experience, but that doesn't mean it have more depth than the DS.

About your On-Topic, gadly you said personally, because this is bullshit and will get them lots and lots of problems on the future. Of course, if this was true.


----------



## machomuu (Mar 10, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> About your On-Topic, gadly you said personally, because this is bullshit and will get them lots and lots of problems on the future. Of course, if this was true.


Maedhros...I have a good feeling you aren't too good when it comes to ethics, are you?


----------



## Hakoda (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow. Not running flashcards on that thing till its cracked as open as the Wii.


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 10, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have to. I use common sense and think/research a little. Nintendo can't brick a console for any reason.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 10, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> I wouldn't call anything he's involved in a "debate".


Completely uncalled for.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some already share my views, unlike someone who had no views and troll the thread.  

Anyway to stay on-topic, it did say unauthorized which mean ,if this was true,
they can brick you 3DS for just having unauthorized 3rd party.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 10, 2011)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> Wow. Not running flashcards on that thing till its cracked as open as the Wii.


The bricking is false.


----------



## Ssx9 (Mar 10, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Hakoda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you link me to the source, please? I only knew about nintendo commenting on the 3DS anti-piracy measures.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 10, 2011)

Ssx9 said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is no source, that's the point.

Nintendo has not mentioned bricking at all.  These are rumors coming out of other sites, and it's already been shown Nintendo has no legal right to brick.

The original "source" is the same type of warning against using unauthorized modifications that has been included with consoles since the NES (and possibly before that).  However somebody decided to actually READ the EULA this time and got scared.


----------



## Splych (Mar 10, 2011)

well the DS piracy was drag and drop .
all you did was update and you're good . 

the 3DS looks good , but i will wait for a lineup of games that interest me to be released first .
unlike the DS , the 3DS will start slow , and i doubt most games i am expecting won't be released / that good .


----------



## Searinox (Mar 10, 2011)

Do you remember when the DSi and its ability to update firmware was spelling the end of the DS flashcart era? Me neither. The scare came and went far too quickly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"The Nintendo terms of agreement clearly state that it is possible that the 3DS might not be able to boot up after firmware updates if unapproved or illegal devices are used in the 3DS." - use of unauthorized devices might brick the 3DS. Is this new?


----------



## NoOneDies (Mar 14, 2011)

So to sum it up. It's partially safe to use a flashcart on a 3DS right?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 14, 2011)

NoOneDies said:
			
		

> So to sum it up. It's completely safe to use a flashcart on a 3DS right?



No flashcard maker has said that their flashcards are 100% safe, so "use at your own risk".


----------



## NoOneDies (Mar 14, 2011)

Edited. Well flashcarts are not completely safe as there may be some manufacture flaws, but are they as safe as using on a 3DS?


----------

